# Policeman shoots 6 Christians, kills one



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Breaking news:
_Sources said the assailant had checked passengers for the green cross traditionally tattooed on the wrists of Coptic Christians in Egypt. After identifying several Copts, the culprit killed one of them and injured five others._
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/new...-coptic-christian-shot-dead-train-upper-egypt
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/new...who-killed-coptic-christian-train-upper-egypt
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/new...-coptic-protesters-after-minya-train-shooting

Good to see it getting instant coverage outside Egypt - NZ newspaper
_A Muslim policeman shot dead an Egyptian Christian on a train on Tuesday and wounded five others, sources said, less than two weeks after a church was bombed in Egypt's deadliest attack on Christians in years.
An Interior Ministry statement named the attacker as officer Amer Ashour Abdel-Zaher, a name that suggests he was a Muslim._Muslim policeman shoots Egyptian Christian dead | Stuff.co.nz

I guess they won't be saying this incident was caused by foreigners unless they have started employing foreigners as policemen.
Deadguy what was number 2 reason on your list as they can't use the foreigner option .... an unstable individual


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> ...........................
> Deadguy what was number 2 reason on your list as they can't use the foreigner option .... an unstable individual


LOL! You made me laugh!!!!!

Ah he’s “unstable” for sure..............!!!

Papers are already issued, stamped, and legalized, he’s been "forbidden of using his weapon THREE years ago" :lol: 

But he was never suspended of his job..................Then recently he was allowed to carry his gun again............

It’s really more than just AMAZING when Muslims keep talkin’ about how small and TINY the number of the Christian Copts in Egypt is, every single bloody time Copts ask for anything, the hot and ready “You’re a damn minority, just shut up” lines come up.............But then every wacko that decides to shoot randomly, the lucky “minority” are always there when he starts shooting 

I don't have the damn tattoo yet, my parents tried to bribe me with some cheap candies when I was a kid but too bad I didn't buy their sh!t LOL! Never thought about having it when I grew up, but getting one in couple of weeks that's for sure


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

For some reason few things are getting to be a bit more clear for me, also I have to admit that couple of things that used to surprise me about what happened in Alexandria couple weeks ago and the reactions that followed does NOT "surprise" me anymore, it just proved something that I had in mind to be true though, UNFORTUNATELY! Don't ask what it is cause I won't talk about it online, but my advice for you people?! Get the Hell out of here as soon as you can.........And I do MEAN IT!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

On the bombing ....
_The sources explained that the security detail guarding the church at the time had left the area after being subject to inspection by an Alexandria security director only ten minutes before the blast_
Investigators: 3 to 5 culprits with foreign support carried out Alex church attack | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> On the bombing ....
> _The sources explained that the security detail guarding the church at the time had left the area after being subject to inspection by an Alexandria security director only ten minutes before the blast_
> Investigators: 3 to 5 culprits with foreign support carried out Alex church attack | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


In another thread you said you're leaving in 3 months I think?! So just please stay away from troubles till you do, it won't be just you, but your Egyptian wife's family members that don't have the NZ passport that will take the blame and might need to deal with the consequences......

Good luck!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and sure enough...

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/minya-train-shooter-suffers-mental-disorder

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> and sure enough...
> 
> Minya train shooter 'suffers from mental disorder' | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


A new Egyptian record for finishing the paperwork required to issue an official document!! Just 4 hours! :lol:

And of course he never considered shooting Christians! He just picked them "randomly"!!! I mean what are the chances for him to know that females who are not wearing a bloody Hijab in Upper Egypt are Christians? Or why would he cry "Allah w Akbar" if he was targeting Christians?! 

Local security forces, and after a request made by the families of the victims to transfer them from the "official" public hospital of the city to a better, more "professional" local private hospital that's owned and managed by the local church in there, security forces shot 5 teargas bombs INSIDE the hospital, I think they probably thought the wacko was in there? 

They gotta find another reason though, I mean they make it sound like all Muslims are either wackos or just unstable :lol:

On another note.......The victims are in an unstable condition (Unstable means UNSTABLE now LOL!), 4 of them were sent to Cairo for a high profile medical care, one is to be sent to the UK for being in a critical condition..........I wonder if you Brits got wackos in the UK hospitals? I mean apart from those who worry about showing their arms more than worrying about patients' health of course


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I really worry about the official response to the recent wake of violence. Better they stand to it and admit there is a real sectarian problem instead of trying to cover it up with the usual bulls. 

As Elbarediwhatshisname says: we should face it rather than deny it.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I really worry about the official response to the recent wake of violence. Better they stand to it and admit there is a real sectarian problem instead of trying to cover it up with the usual bulls.
> 
> As Elbarediwhatshisname says: we should face it rather than deny it.



The victims are just Copts, no big deal in here 

Besides..........It wouldn't be called Egypt if problems were admitted and solved.......LOL!

His name is M. El Baradie by the way.......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, a tough quiz for you people............5 EGP for anyone that can tell how old this paper is 

I know you folks can't read Arabic, so it's 5 EGP not 1 EGP cause I know there's no chance for anyone to tell   










Gosh the whole damn country is flooded with dust and dirt!!! Couldn't they just dip it in a sh!thole to make things look a bit more "normal"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm used to all kinds of jokes in here by now, but this one?! Is there a bloody Oscar for jokes?!!!

Anyway :focus:

Call me to collect your tax free reward! Toll free! At 01* *** * ***, first caller gets whatever official document he/she needs!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been told the he really wasn't a policeman... not sure if it is true or not but I did reply.
Well they would say that wouldnt they


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Ok, a tough quiz for you people............5 EGP for anyone that can tell how old this paper is
> 
> I know you folks can't read Arabic, so it's 5 EGP not 1 EGP cause I know there's no chance for anyone to tell
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken paper is dated 8/6/2006. And no I did not cheat, I can read some Arabic as long as the writing is clear enough


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Cant read arabic. THerefore looking at the paper I'd say...12/01/2011? Just a random guess


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I presume that is the paper saying he is unwell?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The date at the top left corner of the paper says 08/06/2006, aykalam, you did cheat it! 

However there's ANOTHER date written twice in the document, 16/04/*200* !!!! And NO!!! I did NOT forget a digit in here!! It simply says 16/04/*200*!!!! 

Sonrisa, you're not the one who issued it are you? 

The diagnostic notes goes as elaborating and exact as "A history of a mental disorder".........I should've been a bloody doc! I could give more details!

No one called, so the 5 EGP reward goes to the lil smelly old guy downstairs for a pack of tobaccos for ME, you people suck


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> The date at the top left corner of the paper says 08/06/2006, aykalam, you did cheat it!
> 
> However there's ANOTHER date written twice in the document, 16/04/*200* !!!! And NO!!! I did NOT forget a digit in here!! It simply says 16/04/*200*!!!!
> 
> ...


Da Kalam???!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been told the he really wasn't a policeman... not sure if it is true or not but I did reply.
> Well they would say that wouldnt they


Oh he's a policeman that's for sure..........And guess where was he serving couple days ago?! A guard in a CHURCH..........

Makes perfect sense doesn't it?! A wacko assigned to protect the minority in a time where security is meant to be "tight"..........But then when the rest of the world complains, officials in here go like "We know how to protect the Copts in OUR country"....................They sure do!!! Putting wackos on the churches' doors!! How could anyone dare to complain or question their credibility?!


----------



## bemoi (Jul 18, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Ok, a tough quiz for you people............5 EGP for anyone that can tell how old this paper is
> 
> I know you folks can't read Arabic, so it's 5 EGP not 1 EGP cause I know there's no chance for anyone to tell
> 
> ...


it says that he has a mental problem and can't carry a gun for a year 

now, where is my reward


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

bemoi said:


> it says that he has a mental problem and can't carry a gun for a year
> 
> now, where is my reward


That’s one of the parts that’s still confusing me............The medical check gave the very detailed *diagnostic* notes that he’s got “A history of a mental disorder” ............Then the “*Decision*” notes went like “A desk job recommended without reducing working hours, without carrying a firearm for ONE year starting 16/4/*200*”!!!! 

It never said what will happen after that year (I mean if you can tell what “year” it was anyway!) 

And they never showed any paper that can tell if the “recommendations” were actually followed and executed or not..........I think they just forgot to issue this document.........I don't blame them though, the wacko didn't leave them much choices eh? 

So according to the facts of what’s been happening, a wacko that’s not recommended to carry a weapon was allowed to carry a weapon AND was assigned to “secure” a church! 

Brilliant...................!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

On another note.......And a bit out off topic........

Jeffrey Adams, director of the British foreign and political affairs.......

So the whole world doesn’t like what happened in Alexandria and initiates movements towards more effective ways to fix the current sh!t situation, but this idiot says UK would never act like the rest of the countries of the EU concerning this issue cause the situation does not require those actions.........!!!!

No wonder how hard it is for most people to get a bloody visa for the UK, your people REALLY let only terrorists and retards in after all!!!! But now I am more than just grateful I never did get there!!!!!! :spit:

I feel sorry for the Brits though........Some of them anyway.........

No hard feelings folks! I know the difference between people and politicians! And sorry if I offended anyone!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You haven't offended me..

For some reason many Brits and other westerners jump to defend every nation other than their own.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You haven't offended me..
> 
> For some reason many Brits and other westerners jump to defend every nation other than their own.


I think they're just enjoying the thought that they're being "good liberals" by giving rights to a bunch of lazy, hypocritical stupid pedos that couldn't even dream of having half the rights they're getting there in the UK in the sh!thole(s) where they originally come from.............But then they reward the country that made them learn how to act like civil humans by just attacking the whole country and wanting to make everything else goes THEIR way........That's my *PERSONAL* opinion about what's happening in Europe right now, specifically the UK, whoever got a problem with what I just said, please just be quiet cause I do know what I'm talkin' about........

Anyway, made up my mind now......Next time I apply for a visa (And UK is out of my list) I'll just tell them that I am a terrorist that's planning to abuse the taxpayers' money in whatever "liberal" democratic country I'd be applying for..........110% sure that I'll get the bloody visa right away...... Might even get a free ticket for one of those big seats for businessmen, and probably would get a free blond wife, just to show me how "liberal" their country is......... 

Democracy is great, abusing it is even better


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to my Majesty's math class...........

It's dated 06/08/2006 right?

08/06/2007.............Year *1*

08/06/2008.............Year *2*

08/06/2009.............Year *3*

08/06/2010.............Year *4*

And that was about *7* Months AGO......


_"Employment records for the policeman show that he was stripped of the right to carry a firearm *three *years ago"_

Minya train shooter 'suffers from mental disorder' | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

Now let's see........

4.5-3=1.5? Or is it 3? :lol:


So basically what they've just confessed is that there was a wacko who's been carrying a pistol for AT LEAST a year and half, that's what THEIR papers said! But according to the facts?! He's never been stripped of anything other than his mind, and that only happened for 3 minutes while he was shooting........OMFG!!!!

Forget how could my Majesty miss that.........How could the whole super smart system in here miss that?! :lol:

Welcome to the land of the wackos  :lol:


----------

